# Sap BO job



## Ishani.14 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi I am planning to move in Germany. I am sap bo consultant with three years experience and currently learning a1 level of German.
What are my chances in getting a job. Which sites or recruitment agencies in Germany I should apply for?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

A1 is very low... achieve at least B1


----------



## Ishani.14 (Jan 8, 2017)

Are there any jobs for English speaking professionals too?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

as far as i have obsereved..... very few.. and those few will never entertain candidate on computer screen... that means u need to be thr for such job..
so wiser is... get B1.. and then find job


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

its like.. some german... knowing ABC (Hindi)... asking for job in India...


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Although there are a few jobs for SAP professionals who can't speak German, these jobs usually go to native English speakers and those with excellent English language skills. There is not much demand for professionals who speak only mediocre English and German (too many communication probkems).


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

*Sunshine* said:


> Although there are a few jobs for SAP professionals who can't speak German, these jobs usually go to native English speakers and those with excellent English language skills. There is not much demand for professionals who speak only mediocre English and German (too many communication probkems).


but for that also... that lucky fellow should be readily available in the market.. for interviews... nobody entertain overseas person (with no german) at all..


----------



## Ishani.14 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I understand that it depends on luck too.


----------



## Ishani.14 (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

nitinmoudgil said:


> but for that also... that lucky fellow should be readily available in the market.. for interviews... nobody entertain overseas person (with no german) at all..


I disagree, it really depends on the position. I think you are overestimating the importance of being in Germany and underestimating the importance of having the right skillset. 

I actually know Indians who applied from India and were eventually hired as well as those who came with a JSV, didn't find a job, and had to return. 

For example, a programmer with specials skills that are in demand does not necessarily even need to know German. 

On the other hand, B1 German is enough to order a beer and get around, but is not nearly enough to be a Consultant for German clients. Furthermore, it is easier to train a Consultant that is already familiar with the langauge and culture how to use a new SAP module than to train someone to speak fluent German. 

About 7 or 8 years ago I was interested in a career in SAP and had a few interviews. At the time I was concerned that my German would not be good enough (I was not quite at C2). Based on the interviews and feedback I received at the time, the small to mid-sized companies were not interested in hiring foreigners who could only speak English because they didn't have enough clients who wanted service in English. On the other hand, hiring foreigners who could speak German was not a problem for most of them.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

*Sunshine* said:


> On the other hand, hiring foreigners who could speak German was not a problem for most of them.



So again you proved me correct.. the first key to the market is language skills...


But lets say you are recruiter.. and you have vacancy... you receive 2 CVs...

one from India.. with "Skype" only way to contact...
other is local.. you can pick phone and call for interview...

Assuming both have similar language skill... A1


What will you choose ?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

nitinmoudgil said:


> But lets say you are recruiter.. and you have vacancy... you receive 2 CVs...
> 
> one from India.. with "Skype" only way to contact...
> other is local.. you can pick phone and call for interview...
> ...


If my German clients want service in German, both candidates would be completely useless to me and I would choose neither of them.

If both candidates claim to have C2 German (and I really need someone who can speak German), I would probably phone both of them first for a short conversation and assess their language skills. 

You need to keep in mind that many employees in Germany have long notice periods (3 months is not uncommon) and hiring in Germany is very often a drawn out process.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

*Sunshine* said:


> If my German clients want service in German, both candidates would be completely useless to me and I would choose neither of them.
> 
> If both candidates claim to have C2 German (and I really need someone who can speak German), I would probably phone both of them first for a short conversation and assess their language skills.
> 
> You need to keep in mind that many employees in Germany have long notice periods (3 months is not uncommon) and hiring in Germany is very often a drawn out process.


Sir ... i think i am unable to give you illustration correctly...
the employer need to have new employee (urgently).
And there are only 2 candidates on earth... both A1... one in German one in India


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Sir ... i think i am unable to give you illustration correctly...
> the employer need to have new employee (urgently).
> And there are only 2 candidates on earth... both A1... one in German one in India


First of all, I am a women. 

Second, you don't understand German hiring practices. 

It is not uncommon that positions that need to be filled in "urgently" are left vacant for months. German employers are very picky and prefer to leave a position vacant rather than fill it just for the sake of filling the position. Hiring the wrong person is very costly in Germany (it is difficult to fire someone after 6 months).

Third, many Germans don't speak English well enough for them to be interested in paying for professional services in English when they want service in German. 

Don't forget that Germany was divided for 40 years and English was actively discouraged in the DDR. There are many Germans who never really learned English in school and even if they did had absolutely no way to practice it. 

I even know younger Germans from the East who learned English in school from former Russian teachers; many of them also don't speak English that well either.

Most importantly, your insistence that there are only 2 candidates in your example does not reflect the current job market in Germany. Although there might be a shortage of SAP Consultants at the moment, there is an oversupply of business grads who speak excellent German and English and training one of them in SAP is easier and cheaper than hiring a foreigner who can't speak the language and doesn't know the culture.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

sorry for the Sir... Frau it should be...
anyways... i noticed that...
1 out of 5 German dont like English speaker...

there was one incident on some train station...
one guy... i asked him.. if you can guide me where i can get Wi-Fi here..
he talked so loudly in German.. i couldnt understand.. but it was obvious he was abusing me...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nitinmoudgil said:


> Sir ... i think i am unable to give you illustration correctly...
> the employer need to have new employee (urgently).
> And there are only 2 candidates on earth... both A1... one in German one in India


That's an easy one. If there really are only two candidates of equal standing, any employer in their right mind will take the one already in Germany. No question about relocation (other than maybe short-distance) and no (or much reduced) visa hassles. That's not German practice, that's pretty much international.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

